# built a new strig jig



## Jsadams (Feb 27, 2006)

Sweet!!! How far apart are the pins from each other??


----------



## mattwittman (Oct 30, 2010)

would you post to australia


----------



## munch (Mar 27, 2005)

Jsadams said:


> Sweet!!! How far apart are the pins from each other??


8.5"apart so when you make the string if you want 36" you seperate the flat bars by 26"(you gaine 1.5"because of the thickness of the flat bar the pins are fastened in


----------



## munch (Mar 27, 2005)

mattwittman said:


> would you post to australia


sent you a pm


----------



## Razorbak (May 26, 2004)

nice..like the stretcher untit..looks like you can add a compression spring to it...thats why I need to learn to weld...LOL


----------



## munch (Mar 27, 2005)

Razorbak said:


> nice..like the stretcher untit..looks like you can add a compression spring to it...thats why I need to learn to weld...LOL


the string stretcher bolts are stainless steel used to stretch clothes line wire between 2 posts .i never thought of the springs i may have to try that thanks munch


----------



## munch (Mar 27, 2005)

I had my daughter video a how to as i built a string tonight using this jig i need to figure out how to post it to utube then i will put a link up to view the build .maYbe not the best how too but will give the general idea for anyone starting out to see how easy it is munch


----------



## Raymond 1 (Feb 23, 2010)

Really nice jig from this guy. I will be getting one from this guy. Order now and beat the crowd.
Thanks Munch.
Raymond


----------



## munch (Mar 27, 2005)

Raymond 1 said:


> Really nice jig from this guy. I will be getting one from this guy. Order now and beat the crowd.
> Thanks Munch.
> Raymond


ray the turkey hunt offer is still on for april maybe i can give you a personal demonstration(on how to kill turkeys)your on your own with the jig lol


----------



## wbrogdon (Nov 16, 2010)

Munch,
I have access to a machine shop and really like the posts you have. Could you give dimensions on the ones on your jig? (height, dia., etc.)
Thanks,
Jeff


----------



## metony (Jul 21, 2009)

Hi Would you ship to the UK ?


----------



## munch (Mar 27, 2005)

metony said:


> Hi Would you ship to the UK ?


will ship anywhere if you cover the cost of shipping.also i only have this first jig made for myself but did order in material for 6 sets and will build them over the holidays so it's a first come first serve .i,m checking the cost of shipping to Australia tomorrow and will ask at the post office what the rate would be to the UK thanks munch


----------



## munch (Mar 27, 2005)

i did do a video of how too the other night then tryed to load to utube.i have never done utube but my file was 1.84gb witch is about 1000 times larger than utube will take. as soon as i figure out how to do another the right way i will post it.i will also try to make a dvd of how too and ship with the jig for the cost of making the disc thanks for all the replys munch


----------



## jlnel (Dec 22, 2009)

nice job.


----------



## Dthbyhoyt (Dec 4, 2004)

Good job ...


----------



## munch (Mar 27, 2005)

tryed all weekend to post a 4 part string making tutorial but could only get the center serving part to load. i will post the rest if i can figure it out.i'm about ready to give up on utube 
http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=9lssFGXqtEs


----------



## wheelie (Mar 2, 2009)

Very nice munch! Did you know your sweater matched your Christmas towel? :wink:


----------



## munch (Mar 27, 2005)

wheelie said:


> Very nice munch! Did you know your sweater matched your Christmas towel? :wink:


moma says i'm a real fashion statement kevin .just before she said ya go ahead make your video and string in my kitchen .bought the shirt just before xmas .put it one and said to my kids .ok lets talk about those christmas lists.they saw no humor it that


----------



## wsbark01 (Feb 26, 2009)

Hope you get the rest of the videos up!


----------



## munch (Mar 27, 2005)

well i got part 1 to load on utube
http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=dYNLq8VvkAU


----------



## wsbark01 (Feb 26, 2009)

I watched your videos, but is there any way that you can post some videos on a 2 color compound string? I know that the xbow string is the same I was just wanting to see a regular 2 color string made.


----------



## munch (Mar 27, 2005)

string building part 2 end servings
http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=NOofv4Q5NL8


----------



## SCBOWHUNTER903 (Jan 28, 2010)

that is a sweet looking jig


----------



## Deer Eliminator (Jan 21, 2010)

Nice Job munch!

Hutch


----------



## munch (Mar 27, 2005)

wsbark01 said:


> I watched your videos, but is there any way that you can post some videos on a 2 color compound string? I know that the xbow string is the same I was just wanting to see a regular 2 color string made.


i will in the future .i have been trying since sat to load all four parts of the first video(big prob.old computer new hd camera) if you noticed the little rubber string holders on opposite corners what i do is start the first colour from one end then the second coulour from the other end .i have also placed sheets of old news paper between the long strands (not between the posts)to help keep the colours apart it is harder too do .you may find videos already made if you google 2 colour bow strings . munch.i will be shiping the first jigs very soon


----------



## GaryZ (Jan 29, 2009)

Perfect timing Munch. I was just considering making my own strings but didn't know where to start...Now I do. Watched your youtube videos and they are by far the best. I'll probably be in touch with you about a jig if the machinist I know is to busy(which is always).
Great Job,
Gary


----------



## munch (Mar 27, 2005)

GaryZ said:


> Perfect timing Munch. I was just considering making my own strings but didn't know where to start...Now I do. Watched your youtube videos and they are by far the best. I'll probably be in touch with you about a jig if the machinist I know is to busy(which is always).
> Great Job,
> Gary


thanks gary hope it helps some guys .i was very nerves to start making strings for a 200lb bow but can tell you it was easy.let me know if i can help.i have a small bandsaw lathe and drill press not a real money maker more of a pass time the big shops have so much overhead they need to charge big bucks for shop rate.it looks like i will be ordering some more material next week and get some sets made before turkey hunting. i work full time and this may cut into the ice fishing time.


----------



## hugill44 (Mar 20, 2010)

Good info I can not wait untilled I see the next two videos. Thank you


----------



## munch (Mar 27, 2005)

hugill44 said:


> Good info I can not wait untilled I see the next two videos. Thank you


here is a link to the last part of the video.they are all on utube now .sorry it took soi long but it took much longer to learn to make and post videos
http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=wqEMe5542Q0


----------



## Vortex69 (Jul 8, 2007)

Hey munch, while watching vid #2 I noticed the bundle twisting up during the serving process. Is this something that just happens with the amount of tension on the serving tool and can/should it be controlled to get an accurate string length?


----------



## nuts&bolts (Mar 25, 2005)

Vortex69 said:


> Hey munch, while watching vid #2 I noticed the bundle twisting up during the serving process. Is this something that just happens with the amount of tension on the serving tool and can/should it be controlled to get an accurate string length?


Yes.

Increase the tension on the string bundle (say 300 lbs)
and
adjust the serving tool tension lower, so that you do not rotate the string bundle,
while applying the serving.

VERY easy to have the serving tool too tight.
If the serving tool is too tight,
then you will make the strand tension uneven,
and you will experience peep rotation.


----------



## wheelie (Mar 2, 2009)

Nice Munch. You now get a video when you buy a string jig? Then even an old guy like me could make one.


----------



## Vortex69 (Jul 8, 2007)

nuts&bolts said:


> Yes.
> 
> Increase the tension on the string bundle (say 300 lbs)
> and
> ...


OK, so the goal is to have no twists in the end serving bundle at all if I am reading this correctly...yes?...no?

Gonna get a string jig as soon as munch gets them done.....thankfull for any and all tips.


----------



## Raymond 1 (Feb 23, 2010)

Ttt


----------



## nuts&bolts (Mar 25, 2005)

Vortex69 said:


> OK, so the goal is to have no twists in the end serving bundle at all if I am reading this correctly...yes?...no?
> 
> Gonna get a string jig as soon as munch gets them done.....thankfull for any and all tips.


NOPE!!

Step 1: Tie off the end of the string material coming off the spool of 452X or Trophy or Astroflight.

Step 2: Go around and around the jig posts, squeezing the ends of the spool like a fishing reel, with your thumb and index finger, to keep tension as consistent AS POSSIBLE.

Step 3: Tie off, when you have enough loops (total strands = twice the # of loops)

Step 4: Close out the loops by making your first end loop serving

Step 5: Make the second end loop serving

Step 6: Move the endless loops over to your stretching device

Step 7: Tension the endless loops up to 300 lbs 
(First time, use a Viking Spring scale, and then pluck to learn the "pitch or tone" of 300 lbs)
(thereafter, I just pluck the string bundle, while in the stretcher, to get to roughly 300 lbs of tension)

Step 8: Burnish the colors, separately, if making a 2 color string; leave a short piece of thread between the 2 color bundles

Step 9: Pluck again, to confirm you have the same tone. Might need to tension a skosh more, since burnishing will relax the bundle slightly

Step 10: Use a wooden dowel, Bic Pen, Sharpie Marker as a separator, straight through the center of the endless loop, at each end
(the separator will stick straight up, inside the loop...assuming you selected something FAT enough)

Step 11: Now, start twisting under tension. The separators will force the twists to start in the center and migrate outwards. 
(cuz you are twisting, the string bundle gets shorter, and the tension starts to climb, so every so often, relax your tension device handle a a turn or two)
(KEEP twisting until you get down to your FINISHED string or cable length)

Step 12: Now, you have reached your FINISHED string or cable length. Relax the tension device, and pull out your separators. Tension back to 300 lbs, and burnish the entire string bundle again.

Step 13: Now, you decide how long you want to leave the string bundle under full tension. Burnishing and time in the stretching device will even out the individual strand tension.

Step 14: Now that you have allowed the tension to become consistent throughout each of the individual strands of your string or cable....NOW, it is time to install the end servings.

So,
you are installing the END SERVINGS, with the string bundle at the FINISHED LENGTH, with twists in place.

NOW, is the time to make sure you are still at 300 lbs of tension.
Some folks have load cells with digital readouts. Others are using die springs (precision compression springs, calibrated for pressure at a certain amount of squeze).
I just pluck.

So,
you have confirmed the finished length,
and adjusted the twists, if needed, 
and you have confirmed that you have roughly 300 lbs of tension.

Really tight string bundle. Burnished several times. Nice and round and very even in diameter/appearance.

Now,
you install the end servings,
with your serving tool,
with the tension JUST RIGHT.

Not too tight.
Not too loose.

The serving tool tension is TOO TIGHT,
if you observe the short section of thread,
that marks the separation of the two color bundles..

start to rotate. If the short piece of thread is ROTATING,
when you are installing the end serving...

*RELAX the tension on the serving tool a skosh,
and/or INCREASE the tension on the stretching device.*


You will be amazed,
at how tight a string bundle can get,
when you use a Viking spring scale (or equivalent tension measuring device),
to show yourself that you are truly at 300 lbs of tension.

When you really are at 300 lbs of tension,
you can have a decent amount of serving jig tension,
and
the string bundle will not budge.


IF you wrapped the loops with VERY consistent tension (see Step 2),
then....the endless loop of say 24 strands of 452X or Trophy or Astroflight,
has a TREMENDOUS amount of strength. So, 300 lbs of tension is not a problem.


----------



## in the dark (Sep 15, 2010)

Outstanding rig. Thanks for sharing this one.


----------



## wsbark01 (Feb 26, 2009)

What does Burnish mean?


----------



## nuts&bolts (Mar 25, 2005)

wsbark01 said:


> What does Burnish mean?


When the string bundle is under tension,
in your stretching device....

take a 12-inch piece of string material,
and wrap it around the bowstring bundle twice
to form a loop around the string bundle.

Pull the ends of the 12-inch piece of string tight,
so the loop clamps down on the bow string bundle.

Now,
slide the tight loop all the way up and down
the bowstring bundle.

The tight loop will SQUEEZE the bowstring bundle 
nice and round, and squeeze out the excess string wax
on the string material. It also generates a bit of heat,
which helps to equalize the strand tension.


----------



## Vortex69 (Jul 8, 2007)

nuts&bolts said:


> Step 10: Use a wooden dowel, Bic Pen, Sharpie Marker as a separator, straight through the center of the endless loop, at each end
> (the separator will stick straight up, inside the loop...assuming you selected something FAT enough)
> 
> Step 11: Now, start twisting under tension. The separators will force the twists to start in the center and migrate outwards.
> ...


Just want to see if I've got this right....

Place an object in the string on each end next to the hooks and twist both in opposite directions or just twist one holding the other?

By the way, thanks a bundle........


----------



## BoonDoc (Feb 4, 2010)

Munch, I would be interested in your jig and DVD. I tried to PM you but your inbox is full. When do you expect the jigs and dvd ready to sell?


----------



## munch (Mar 27, 2005)

BoonDoc said:


> Munch, I would be interested in your jig and DVD. I tried to PM you but your inbox is full. When do you expect the jigs and dvd ready to sell?


sent you a pm sorry my box was full very busy munch


----------



## wsbark01 (Feb 26, 2009)

nuts&bolts said:


> When the string bundle is under tension,
> in your stretching device....
> 
> take a 12-inch piece of string material,
> ...


Thanks! You are the man!


----------



## munch (Mar 27, 2005)

just wanted to let everyone know i have 6 sets complete and will ship starting monday jan 10 th
i have had 12 people say yes to these so will send them pm in order of who responded first
i will also be ordering material for 12 more sets this week witch will be in the tradeing post section.anyone that reply's before the 10 with there name on a waiting list can have them for $100 plus shipping all after that will be $125 plus shipping and paypal 3 present thanks again to all that responded munch


----------



## Vortex69 (Jul 8, 2007)

Well, couldn't resist...bought a set.

Thanks Terry for taking the time to work with me to customize your product to suite my needs.

Mike


----------



## jhhitman (Jan 9, 2011)

Munch, how do you determine how much extra length to start with? If I need a string that is 88.63" how long should I actually build the string so that after twisting and stretching it finishes at the correct length?


----------



## jhhitman (Jan 9, 2011)

*New string builder*

Munch, how much larger should I build my string, so that once it is stretched and twisted it finishes at the correct length? My strings need to be 88.63"

Thanks


----------



## munch (Mar 27, 2005)

jhhitman said:


> Munch, how much larger should I build my string, so that once it is stretched and twisted it finishes at the correct length? My strings need to be 88.63"
> 
> Thanks


that will all depend on the string type and the amount of twists in the string.there are a lot of guys here that may be able to answer that question much better than i can.i have only started makeing my own strings in the last year and thats why in the video i was only trying to show a quick string build to give a starting point to string building .there are a lot of good videos from the string manufactures and nuts and bolts looks like he has a lot of good informtion.also sorry for the slow responce but we had a death in the family this weekend munch


----------



## nuts&bolts (Mar 25, 2005)

Vortex69 said:


> Just want to see if I've got this right....
> 
> Place an object in the string on each end next to the hooks and twist both in opposite directions or just twist one holding the other?
> 
> By the way, thanks a bundle........


I use a Sharpie Marker pen,
at each end of the endless loop.

I have the Yellowstone Micro Stretcher.



















These things ride in electrical metal channel, called Unistrut or Super Strut.

So,
the endloop loop is hooked onto the hooks.

Wooden dowel or a fat marker pen,
is stuck inside the loop, near each hook.

Now,
I just grab one hook
and start spinning the hook.

I leave the other hook alone.

Grab one hook
and start spinning the hook
and the twists will AUTOMATICALLY start in the center of the endless loop
and the twists will start to expand toward both hooks,
even though I am only spinning a hook on one end.

After I twist the hook on the right side,
say 10 complete spins,
then I loosen the tension,
with the large brass knob,
cuz the twists are making the loop SHORTER
and the tension is building.


Picture of a home made string jig by bdca.










Cuz bdca uses a super heavy duty eyebolt,
he also used a 1/4-inch diameter s-hook.

You want the "hook" that goes through the end loop to be 1/4-inch diameter or a bit less.

bdca is using a plastic roller sandwiched between two large flat plastic washers,
for a spreader.

I find that a fat plastic marker pen works just as well,
and is easier to slide out.


----------



## Vortex69 (Jul 8, 2007)

Thanks for that N & B. 

Could you comment on your last picture where a plastic item is separating the bundle?


----------



## nuts&bolts (Mar 25, 2005)

jhhitman said:


> Munch, how much larger should I build my string, so that once it is stretched and twisted it finishes at the correct length? My strings need to be 88.63"
> 
> Thanks


Hello jhhitman:

Some folks use the 1% rule.
Some folks use the 3/4% rule.

If you use the 1% rule,
then a finished string length
would need the string jig posts set at 101% of the finished length.

So, 88.63-inches of finished length,
plus 0.8863 extra room to allow for twists
ends up 89.5-inches, if you use the 101% rule.

If you want a bit less twists,
and you try the 3/4% rule,
the
a finished length of 88.63-inches
would need the string jig posts set at 89.3 inches. or about 89-1/4-inches or 89-5/16ths.


I prefer a few less twists in a bowstring,
so that when you make peep adjustments,
you can get a much finer adjustment.

When you have a lot of twists in a bowstring,
then just a half twist will rotate or un-rotate the peep
too much.

So,
pick a rule of thumb,
and set your string jig posts,
and then build your bowstring.

Under tension,
stick the spreaders into the loop at each end of your stretcher,
and then twist and twist,
until you get your finished measurement,
while at 300 lbs or so.

Let the bowstring sit under tension
and burnish...burnish...burnish.

Get all the extra wax off the string bundle.

Install your end servings and center serving,
while under 300 lbs of tension. Make sure that your serving tool
is NOT too tight. You do NOT want to see the string bundle
rotate, while you are installing your servings.

If you see the string bundle rotate,
while installing the servings,
then relax the tension on your serving tool.

When all the servings are installed,
then relax the tension down to 100 lbs
and measure the length. Adjust the twists
to get to your finished length.

Take off the bowstring from your stretching device
and let the bowstring relax overnight,
and
then the next day,
load up the bowstring on your stretcher
and tension up to 100 lbs
and adjust the twists again,
to get to your finished length.

When you allow the bowstring to relax overnight,
the length may change a bit.


----------



## nuts&bolts (Mar 25, 2005)

Vortex69 said:


> Thanks for that N & B.
> 
> Could you comment on your last picture where a plastic item is separating the bundle?


bdca is using plastic fender washers (outside left and outside right) with a bolt through the center,
with a small plastic bushing over the bolt,
to use as a fancy spreader or separator.

NP Archery uses a wooden dowel, as a separator.

I use a fat Sharpie Pen Marker.

Anything that is smooth and round will work.

Once the separators are in place, at each end of your stretching device,
then grab one hook,
and start twisting the bowstring bundle,
at one end of your stretching device.

When you are a separator in place,
at each end of the loops,
and you start twisting the hook on one end of your stretcher...

the twists will AUTOMATICALLY start in the center of the loop,
and the twists will GROW left and right,
by itself.


----------



## Vortex69 (Jul 8, 2007)

Thanks again N & B !!!

Got one more for you if you don't mind...

Havn't made any strings yet but I have made a stretcher for doing servings. Even though I am relatively new to this process I thought I was doing pretty good till a friend wanted some Halo end servings put on his Destryorer strings. To get the servings to go from white to transparent I had to set my serving tool at 7lbs or a bit more. In order to keep the bundle from twisting, I had to put a clamp on it and twist in the opposite direction to counter that rotation. Am I doing something wrong or is there a better way to do the Halo.


----------



## nuts&bolts (Mar 25, 2005)

Vortex69 said:


> Thanks again N & B !!!
> 
> Got one more for you if you don't mind...
> 
> Havn't made any strings yet but I have made a stretcher for doing servings. Even though I am relatively new to this process I thought I was doing pretty good till a friend wanted some Halo end servings put on his Destryorer strings. To get the servings to go from white to transparent I had to set my serving tool at 7lbs or a bit more. In order to keep the bundle from twisting, I had to put a clamp on it and twist in the opposite direction to counter that rotation. Am I doing something wrong or is there a better way to do the Halo.


Yup,
getting the "white" servings to go transparent requires a decent amount of tension on the serving tool.

I was just using some white mini-serving, and it will go transparent, when you serve "tight".

I would make sure that your stretcher is at 300 lbs (I have a Viking Spring scale)
and use clamps, like you said.

Double check that you do not get any rotation in the string bundle,
when you go from 300 lbs of tension, down to 100 lbs of tension.


----------



## Vortex69 (Jul 8, 2007)

nuts&bolts said:


> Yup,
> getting the "white" servings to go transparent requires a decent amount of tension on the serving tool.
> 
> I was just using some white mini-serving, and it will go transparent, when you serve "tight".
> ...


Thanks again....at least I now know I'm not barking up the wrong tree.


----------



## RatherBArchery (Oct 31, 2006)

I want to THANK YOU nuts & bolts, you explain yourself very well!!! I have learned more by reading your posts than anything else I have read. Now all I need is enough FREE time to build my stuff.


----------



## jhhitman (Jan 9, 2011)

Hey guys, I was told that when doing a two color string, that you have to twist one bundle clockwise, then the other bundle counter clockwise and then twist both bundles together. Is this true, if so how do you tie of the end strands for each bundle since you cant serve the ends. What do you use to hold the tension and twist at the same time. I built a stretcher similar to the ones Munch makes, but once I stretch if i twist my hook I will add or decrease pressure. 

Thanks for the help. Still waiting on my string material to get here so I am trying to get it all figured out in my head first.


----------



## nuts&bolts (Mar 25, 2005)

jhhitman said:


> Hey guys, I was told that when doing a two color string, that you have to twist one bundle clockwise, then the other bundle counter clockwise and then twist both bundles together. Is this true, if so how do you tie of the end strands for each bundle since you cant serve the ends. What do you use to hold the tension and twist at the same time. I built a stretcher similar to the ones Munch makes, but once I stretch if i twist my hook I will add or decrease pressure.
> 
> Thanks for the help. Still waiting on my string material to get here so I am trying to get it all figured out in my head first.


Not true.

http://www.archerytalk.com/vb/showthread.php?t=1190752&referrerid=22477


This is an excellent picture thread,
with LOTS of pictures by NP Archery,
where he shows how to build a 3 COLOR bowstring.

The concepts are the same,
for a 2COLOR bowstring.

Pictures start around Post #32
on page 2.



http://www.archerytalk.com/vb/showthread.php?t=60235&referrerid=22477
Another classic picture thread by Stringmaker,
where there are step by step photos,
to make a bowstring.

FIRST picture,
show a 4 post string jig,
and especially the BUNGEE CORDS.

Tie down the bungee cords,
and then tie off the end of the string material to the first hook
on bungee cord #1.

Now,
pull on the spool
to get SOME stretch on the the first hook of bungee cord #1
and start wrapping your loops.

If you want a 24 strand, two color bowstring,
then 
you want 12 strands of color 1
and
you want 12 strands of color 2.

So,
this means 6 LOOPS of color 1.

Make your 6 LOOPS of color 1,
and then wrap the end of the bowstring material
coming off the spool
onto the second HOOK of bungee cord #1.

Leave a tag end long enough,
so you can easily tie off onto the hook.

Now,
with bungee cord #2 (opposite end of the string jig)
tie off the bowstring material coming off the spool
and
PULL on the bowstring spool so you get the SAME amount of stretch
on bungee cord #1.

When you have the same amount of stretch on bungee cord #2,
as you do on bungee cord #1,
then
start wrapping your second color of bowstring material
around all your string jig posts.

When you have 6 loops of COLOR 2,
then wrap the bowstring material
around the remaining hook of bungee cord #2,
and tie off.

BURNISH the strands of bowstring material for COLOR 1.

Now,
BURNISH the strands of bowstring material for COLOR 2.

If you are doing this with a 4 post setup,
then you COULD close your loops with end serving.

You also have the option,
to rotate your string jig posts
into one line (like a 2 post string jig setup)
and close your loops with the tag end method.

http://www.archerytalk.com/vb/showthread.php?t=1190752&referrerid=22477


See post #32 for a picture,
of closing the loops with the tag ends of the purple color bowstring,
on this 3 color bowstring example.


----------



## wheelie (Mar 2, 2009)

Am I missing something here. Is this munch's thread. Is being hyjacked a no no on forums?


----------



## jhhitman (Jan 9, 2011)

Do some people do it that way? Twist each bunch separately and then twist together? If so is there an advantage to it?

I watched all of munch's videos and it was a really big help. If I follow what he did but start each color at opposites ends and opposite sides then I can serve the tag ends which will close my loop, then tie a piece of string around each bunch to use for burnishing. Put the strings under tension give it 10 twists or so,burnish each bundle, put the remaining twists in burnish the whole thing and serve?

Sure do appreciate the help. Thanks to everyone.


----------



## nuts&bolts (Mar 25, 2005)

jhhitman said:


> Do some people do it that way? Twist each bunch separately and then twist together? If so is there an advantage to it?
> 
> I watched all of munch's videos and it was a really big help. If I follow what he did but start each color at opposites ends and opposite sides then I can serve the tag ends which will close my loop, then tie a piece of string around each bunch to use for burnishing. Put the strings under tension give it 10 twists or so,burnish each bundle, put the remaining twists in burnish the whole thing and serve?
> 
> Sure do appreciate the help. Thanks to everyone.


Not sure, but I believe Mathews bowstring,
have the "Zebra Twist" with each color twisted in opposite directions,
and then the two color bundles combined into a single bowstring.

You are correct.

Start each color of bowstring material
at opposite ends of MUNCH's bowstring jig.

Color one can start on the left side.
Color two can start on the right side.

You can use serving to close out the loop
between the two posts on the left side of the jig.

You can use serving to make the end serving on the right side of the jig.

Rotate the posts,
so everything is in line,
and then attach the loop to MUNCH's excellent stretching posts,
and then stretch to full tension.

I suggest 300 lbs of pressure.

Burnish away (each color separately) and then,
if you like, burnish the entire bundle.

Use a wooden dowel (or equivalent)
and insert inside the string bundle near the left post.

Use another wooden dowel (or equivalent)
and insert inside the string bundle near the right post.

While under tension,
grab a hook (either end works)
and start twisting.

The twists will start in the center of the string bundle
and will work out towards both ends of the jig.

After 10 twists,
check the tension,
and you may need to relax the tension back DOWN to 300 lbs.

Add 10 more twists.
Check tension.

Keep going until you reach final finished string length.

Burnish again, if you like.

Let the bundle stay in the stretcher for whatever amount of time you like.

Watch the tension on the spring scale.
You may lose a few pounds.
If you do, crank the tension back up again to 300 lbs.

The bundle will stabilize, eventually,
and then you can install your end and center servings.


Drop the tension back down to 100 lbs,
and see if you see any rotation,
when going from 300 lbs to 100 lbs of tension.

If you do,
you need to redo the serving installation,
cuz the serving tension was too tight.

When the servings are all done...

then,
take the string off the stretching device,
and
let the string rest overnight.

Recheck finished length at 100 lbs of tension,
in MUNCH's stretcher,
and adjust the twists, as needed,
to get to finished length.


----------



## jhhitman (Jan 9, 2011)

Ok. Last question. I promise. How long should I cut the unistrut to? Does it really need to be ten foot long?


----------



## Spotshooter2 (Oct 23, 2003)

jhhitman said:


> Ok. Last question. I promise. How long should I cut the unistrut to? Does it really need to be ten foot long?


Leave it full length, there are a lot of one cam strings over 100 inches long.


----------



## munch (Mar 27, 2005)

my daughter went down to canadian tire (hardware store) and bought me 2 portable saw horses for christmas to mount my string jigs on .i like that i can set them up anywhere and work from iether side they then fold up to hang for storage
















normal price was $39 but they where on sale for $9.99 good deal


----------



## jhhitman (Jan 9, 2011)

That is a heck of an idea munch. Do you have another rail that you use for longer strings?


----------



## munch (Mar 27, 2005)

jhhitman said:


> That is a heck of an idea munch. Do you have another rail that you use for longer strings?


that one is 4 foot i have another 5 foot and one 6 feet .if i need longer they can be bolted end to end on a bench


----------



## DXTJamie (May 7, 2009)

I want one.... Still have some for sale?


----------



## munch (Mar 27, 2005)

i will have send a pm if you would


----------



## munch (Mar 27, 2005)

these are now for sale in the classified area under strings area


----------



## BHewes (Nov 15, 2010)

Great videos


----------



## wheelie (Mar 2, 2009)

Ttt


----------



## wheelie (Mar 2, 2009)

ordered mine today.


----------



## jlnel (Dec 22, 2009)

i like it!


----------



## munch (Mar 27, 2005)

worked on setting up a powder coat system this weekend to paint stretchers .have also made a modification to them and any new ones will come with a thrust bearing to help adding twist to the strings.will post a pic of the paint cabinet this week and should have more jigs ready in 3 weeks.


----------



## nuts&bolts (Mar 25, 2005)

munch said:


> worked on setting up a powder coat system this weekend to paint stretchers .have also made a modification to them and any new ones will come with a thrust bearing to help adding twist to the strings.will post a pic of the paint cabinet this week and should have more jigs ready in 3 weeks.


Thrust Bearing is a VERY NICE touch.

Great idea.


----------



## chuckatuk (May 28, 2003)

munch said:


> worked on setting up a powder coat system this weekend to paint stretchers .have also made a modification to them and any new ones will come with a thrust bearing to help adding twist to the strings.will post a pic of the paint cabinet this week and should have more jigs ready in 3 weeks.


The thrust bearing you sent..Made twisting very easy,almost effortless.


----------



## wade winchester (Feb 2, 2009)

would you e-mail me at [email protected] and let me know if you have any string jigs left to sell or leave your phone number
on my e-mail 
thanks wade winchester


----------



## munch (Mar 27, 2005)

wade winchester said:


> would you e-mail me at [email protected] and let me know if you have any string jigs left to sell or leave your phone number
> on my e-mail
> thanks wade winchester


i just sent you an email.i do have one set here now waiting a couple weeks on a money order if it does not arrive by friday i would sell this one .other wise i will have some ready in 2 to 3 weeks thanks munch


----------



## munch (Mar 27, 2005)

will be ready to ship this week check classified


----------



## Steven Cornell (Mar 22, 2003)

*Question about dbca stretcher*

I have a question about the stretcher made by bdca.







Even if you would take the off the hook the spring would not move. The spring is caught between the nut and wing nut. 
Now you could push the eye bolt toward the angle.
The spring would be better on the other side of the angle so the spring is always putting tension on the string or just tighten down the nuts without the string?


----------



## munch (Mar 27, 2005)

i would say it does not matter what side the spring is on. if the instructions say to fully compress the spring to get the right tension. i would put it on the other end myself pull back snug then adjust the nut to compress the spring .did you receive any instructions


----------



## wheelie (Mar 2, 2009)

Like the tape measure on the side of your rail. Could glue the wifes sewing measuring tape on mine. All will be good till she sees it. LOL


----------



## Vortex69 (Jul 8, 2007)

Steven Cornell said:


> The spring would be better on the other side of the angle so the spring is always putting tension on the string.....


That's correct. You may compress that spring to it's maximum, let's say 300#, but you will never get that total load to the string. This is due to the fact that the string is stretching along with the compression of the spring. If the spring is used to put a desired load on the string, it should be on the other side of the upright similar to this.


----------



## Steven Cornell (Mar 22, 2003)

Thanks, That is just what I did. But could not find a spring that had the compression that I wanted. I found something at Ace Hardward.
So I just removed the spring and tighten up the nut till the string is real tight. It works.


----------



## munch (Mar 27, 2005)

Vortex69 said:


> That's correct. You may compress that spring to it's maximum, let's say 300#, but you will never get that total load to the string. This is due to the fact that the string is stretching along with the compression of the spring. If the spring is used to put a desired load on the string, it should be on the other side of the upright similar to this.


mike where did you find the spring .also i have come up with a powder coat system.also polished the posts on my own jig and clear coated them to look chrome .then powdercoated my flat bars ford light blue .looks too good to post a pic.everyone will want them looking that good . maybe spent a couple extra hours to do it .can you pm me a link to the spring if you think it's the one i would like to offer it with the jigs terry


----------



## Vortex69 (Jul 8, 2007)

munch said:


> mike where did you find the spring .also i have come up with a powder coat system.also polished the posts on my own jig and clear coated them to look chrome .then powdercoated my flat bars ford light blue .looks too good to post a pic.everyone will want them looking that good . maybe spent a couple extra hours to do it .can you pm me a link to the spring if you think it's the one i would like to offer it with the jigs terry


Hey Terry, like the Ford blue thing!!!.........and just when I thought I was done messin with my string jig stuff........ 

Been slowly moving into this string stuff over many months and that spring was my first purchase so I hope I don't misslead any one but am pretty positive that the spring came from a local supplier that was located via the Danley spring site. It's max rating was 300# and has an OD of 1" and an ID of 1/2". It is currently compressed to 100# for checking string lengths but believe it is 3" relaxed. 

By the way Terry, all of your stuff worked great in helping me make my first set of strings and cables but bet they would have turned out better if my stuff was blue


----------



## Vortex69 (Jul 8, 2007)

It's Danly, not Danley, and I believe the part# is 9-1612-21.

To be safe use their distributor locator and speak to someone there to see if that number is correct for what you want.

http://www.danly.com/


----------



## munch (Mar 27, 2005)

Vortex69 said:


> Hey Terry, like the Ford blue thing!!!.........and just when I thought I was done messin with my string jig stuff........
> 
> Been slowly moving into this string stuff over many months and that spring was my first purchase so I hope I don't misslead any one but am pretty positive that the spring came from a local supplier that was located via the Danley spring site. It's max rating was 300# and has an OD of 1" and an ID of 1/2". It is currently compressed to 100# for checking string lengths but believe it is 3" relaxed.
> 
> By the way Terry, all of your stuff worked great in helping me make my first set of strings and cables but bet they would have turned out better if my stuff was blue


thanks mike and you never know on the blue thing .i just may be in WI one day and we can do the switch aroo on a set .always thought about heading up that way when we go moose hunting on the Manitoba border .i will send a pic .just waiting on a little paint.Clear coat


----------



## wheelie (Mar 2, 2009)

Getting some springs munch let me know. I would take one.


----------



## jmyer04 (Mar 29, 2010)

my email is [email protected]... please contact me..


----------



## munch (Mar 27, 2005)

jmyer04 said:


> my email is [email protected]... please contact me..


email sent .also i have some ready to ship now


----------



## munch (Mar 27, 2005)

btt


----------



## incendiaerus (Apr 12, 2011)

ttt


----------



## THE BULL (Feb 24, 2009)

sweet...if you decide to sell them please pm me


----------



## munch (Mar 27, 2005)

deer season ends dec 31 here so i will have time to start making more jigs i will post new style with price in the manufactures area munch


----------



## Raymond 1 (Feb 23, 2010)

Ttt


----------



## Duckdawg (Nov 10, 2003)

Ttt


----------



## Rageking (Jan 15, 2012)

Hi Munch willing to purchase your complete string gig set send me an answer if you have any right now thanks Rocky


----------



## munch (Mar 27, 2005)

Rageking said:


> Hi Munch willing to purchase your complete string gig set send me an answer if you have any right now thanks Rocky


just finished 6 sets today ready to go.i also started working today on a bow press that will work with a munch string jig .if it works ok i think there will be lots of interest in it.here is a link to the latest jig i've made changes in the last year .even one on this set of six but just cosmetic munch
http://www.archerytalk.com/vb/showthread.php?t=1659146


----------



## munch (Mar 27, 2005)

btt for those who may not have seen this thanks


----------

